# Basement project



## ScottieB (Jan 19, 2014)

First project was to get the basement in my new place ready for "real" projects. I moved the mill in yesterday and wired it in this morning. I need to tram the head next, then ready for making chips.


----------



## genec (Jan 19, 2014)

you might want to add some lights
:rofl:


----------



## ScottieB (Jan 19, 2014)

One thing at a time! :whiteflag:


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 19, 2014)

At least you have ceiling height. Get some lights and a work table and start making chips. You should be warm in the winter and cool in summer.  It looks like a good start. Keep the pics coming as you move along.


----------



## FWest (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking good. I just moved from my unheated garage to a spare room inside, no basement but concrete floor. I need lights too.


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking good, Scottie!


----------



## ScottieB (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone. The light actually isn't too bad. When the lights warm up it is workable. Also I just graduated to "chips". :roflmao:


----------



## RandyM (Jan 20, 2014)

:thumbsup: Very nice start. Keep us posted.


----------



## richz (Jan 20, 2014)

What kind of mill is that?


----------



## ScottieB (Jan 20, 2014)

The mill is a Industrial Hobbies early model.


----------

